# Firewall/Router unter Suse 8.2



## Daniel Wittberger (14. Juni 2003)

Hi

Ich hab mir schon die Linkliste für Linux durchgesehen, aber leider nix passendes gefunden. Ich bräuchte ein gute Tutorial für den Bau eines Linux-Routers. Mit DSL-Verbindung über ein USB-Modem und das ganze sollte noch auf Deutsch sein. Wenn da jemand was findet oder hat, bitte posten. Danke

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Dario Linsky (14. Juni 2003)

Lies Dir mal das Howto über die Benutzung von ipchains durch. Das sollte Dir wahrscheinlich schon etwas weiter helfen.
http://www.google.de/search?q=ipchains+howto&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google+Suche&meta=


----------



## Christian Fein (14. Juni 2003)

http://www.adsl4linux.de/

<-- gut und in deutsch


----------

